# phpmyadmin login nicht mehr möglich



## mrairbrush (5. Dez. 2018)

Neuerdings komme ich nicht mehr in phpmyadmin rein. Sämtliche User und Passwörter werden einfach nicht erkannt.Habe in den Logs gesucht aber nichts gefunden.
Datenbanken sind aber erreichbar und mit einem anderen tool kann ich sie mit dem richtigen usernamen und passwort einsehen. Ist aber nicht so komfortabel wie phpmyadmin.
Einer eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
In der Datenbank  phpmyadmin ist Tabelle User leer. Ist das richtig?


----------



## Zwirni (22. Dez. 2018)

Welche Meldung hast Du _genau_, wenn Du versuchst dich anzumelden?


----------



## win_tho (25. Dez. 2018)

Phpmyadmin nutzt ja die normalen MySQL User für den Login. Daher sollte es egal sein, ob die users-Tabelle in der phpmyadmin Datenbank leer ist oder nicht. 
Interessant zu wissen wäre um welches Betriebssystem es sich handelt, wie PhpMyAdmin installiert wurde (per Hand oder per Paket) und wie die config aussieht. Dort ist zum Beispiel der Server (üblicherweise "localhost") hinterlegt, auf den sich der Urser einloggen soll.


----------



## mrairbrush (17. Apr. 2019)

Nimmt Phpmyadmin auch nicht. Installiert wurde es als Paket.


----------



## mrairbrush (17. Apr. 2019)

Das Problem gibt es wohl häufiger aber leider keine Lösung.
Kein User kann sich mit phpmyadmin einloggen. Auch nicht mit username phpmyadmin und Passwort aus der config.
Auserdem kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:
Verbindung für den controluser, wie er in Ihrer Konfiguration angegeben ist, ist fehlgeschlagen.
Datenbanken laufen aber.
Das selbe bei *SquirrelMail* . Kein Userlogin möglich. Extern Mails abrufen läuft.


----------

